# New England reptile expo .



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Who's going to the expo Sunday ?


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Jay,

I am waiting for the kids soccer makeup schedule to come out and keeping my fingers crossed...

If I can't make it I am going to pick up some Hydei from NE Herp, and will still have all of the plants and stuff for you. I will PM you if I am going, and will be there when the doors open...


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

I'll probably be there- have to get some odds and ends from NEHerp and Black Jungle. Stocking up on frozen feeders as well.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to ReptileExpo.com


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Ugh. I am probably out. Two makeup soccer games and my daughter has to go to a birthday party on Sunday. Depending on how everything shakes out, I may try to run up with my son, but it will be late....


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

You didnt miss anything Scott . Blackjungle was really the only people selling frogs but expensive as usual . There were a couple individuals who had leucs , and tincs . Was a bunch of other odd frogs also . Only really worth it if your looking for snakes , bearded dragons , leopard geckos , or invertebrates . Alot of exo terra terrariums cheap too .


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I was there. It was the first time I've made it in 3 years. It was also the first time I brought my kids (5and 3)

Your right that black jungle was the only place worth spending money. I got some plants and cork for great prices. The expo is also a good place to buy bulk crickets for a good price. 

Sooooo many ball pythons! Those have definitely grown in popularity in recent years.


----------

